# Draw-Tite & Reese



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All,

As you can see from my signature, I've got a Draw-Tite weight distribution hitch with a friction sway control. We've run with this config for over 3 years now without issue. I've been reading a lot of posts here and folks seem to be big fans of the Reese Dual Cam, or the Equal-i-zer. In principle, I understand the design differences and I think either would be an upgrade.

I stopped by a local shop today and they told me that Draw-Tite and Reese are the same company, and that I should be able to upgrade my Draw-Tite weight distribution setup with the Reese Dual Cam sway control. I would need to change out the trunion bars, and install the dual cam sway control arms.

Has anyone else done this? Is their statement about Reese and Draw-Tite accurate?

Thanks in advance for your feedback,

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim from what I've read they are owned by the same company and should be interchangeable for the most part.


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

We also have decided to upgrade our Reese weight distribution hitch that has the friction sway control bar. We would like to replace the friction sway control with the Dual Cam sway control kit. Our worry is that our propane tanks on the front of our 26RS may be in the way. Does anyone have this setup and was there any problems installing it?


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

jjdmel, we upgraded to the reese dual cam when we got the 28rls due to the high tongue weight 760#. ill try and take a shot in the morning and post it if your interested. they had to re-do the entire setup 4 to 5 times to get it right and level and also to get the sway bay/cams form hitting the frame when it is tightned up to make up for the weight and the low hitch hight of the tahoe.

Im not sure if the 28rls is like the 26rl in the front with the dual lp bottles, but ill drop a shot form the phone online tomorrow if that will help.

cheers...


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Ditto, Reese and Draw tite are one in the same. I started out with draw-tite 1000 lb bars and friction bar system. I WAS able to use same 1000lb wd bars with the reese dual cam hp. the big clue is whether your wd bars have a curved end of them (that sits on the cam of the dual cam hp). See this URL, these bars will work with dual cam hp, notice the curved end:
http://www.draw-tite.com/products/products..._roundbar.shtml

If your wd bars end in a straight fashion you can upgrade to the old style reese dual cam that has "bolt-on" cams for your wd bars. The "trunnion" bars are not required for use with dual cam.

Regarding propane tanks. There is an L channel bracket running left to right under the A frame. I ended up taking a mallet to it and bent the corners of the L back a ways to make sure no contact was made.

The instructions that come with dual cam are pretty good as I recall.

Kind of funny, when I was browsing draw-tite's website, I noticed they are selling prodigy controllers with their name on them now!









Good luck,
danny


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Here is a shot of my config, kinda low light this morning on my way to work...








If this is helps or you need more let me know, i could snap another one on my way in from work (should be more daylight)


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi, we made the same switch, when we went to pick up our 26rs we went in with a Drawtite that we had already owned, our PDI guy said that it would work alright with the friction sway set up we had but he suggested the Reese dual cam,and after talking about it my wife said she would feel better with it and so do I. The Reese Bars fit just fine and we are happy we made the change.
Rob


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the input and the picture. lukn2doit2, when you switched, did they have to drill any holes in the trailer frame? Looking at your picture-- how is the bracket with the Reese name on it attached?

Jim and Julie


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Jim/Julie,

My trailer originally came with friction sway and i added the reese dual cam myself. You will have to locate the brackets then tighten the set screw. After that you will have to drill two holes in the frame (per bracket). I think a 3/8" or something of that nature. The bolts are included in the kit.

Danny


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

jjdmel, the outback was brandnew and had nothing on it as far as a WD goes... I did not see the WD install, but i do believe they did drill for the 2 bolts on the cam supports for each side. (as danny stated above) - the chain support is friction only on the frame with one bolt to touch the from and the cam supports have a friction bolt on the back and 2 on the front for each support.

hope this picture helps... the cell phone cam leaves a lot to be desired sometimes...


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Along the line of this thread, does anyone know who makes the Husky brand? I bought my rig and setup from Bonners and they installed all Husky equipment. I had never heard of this brand before.


----------

